# Βρέθηκε σκυλάκι Ακίτα [ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ - Βρέθηκε και το αφεντικό του]



## Alexandra (May 28, 2011)

Κάποιοι φίλοι βρήκαν το συγκεκριμένο σκυλάκι στη Νέα Ιωνία. Η αναζήτηση του ιδιοκτήτη του απέβη άκαρπη, επειδή το τσιπ που φοράει δεν είναι καταγραμμένο, και, το πιο ωραίο, ένα pet shop της περιοχής στο οποίο κατέφυγαν για να σκανάρουν το τσιπ τούς είπε ότι κάποιος είχε περάσει και αναζητούσε ένα Ακίτα, αλλά... έχασαν το τηλέφωνο που τους άφησε.

Τέλος πάντων, προωθήστε το όπου μπορείτε, γιατί είναι μεγάλος πόνος να χάνεις το σκυλί σου. Αλλιώς, είναι περιζήτητο σκυλί και θα βρει αμέσως νέο ιδιοκτήτη.







http://adespotogr.blogspot.com/2011/05/9_27.html


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2011)

Update: 
Βρέθηκε ο ιδιοκτήτης του σκυλιού. Η (θετική) δύναμη του Διαδικτύου.


----------

